# Gilbert George Saunders



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen, 
Some months ago I posted a request to find Gilbert George Saunders, and a member, who's name, God forgive me, I cannot remember, made contact with a gentleman he thought may be the missing shipmate.
Well this afternoon I have received a letter [snail mail] from the said Gilbert [I don't believe in computers] and he's out here on our side of the Equator in New Zealand. Comes out to see his daughter every couple of years. This means that all the Cadets that were on "Taranaki" in 1952 are in the Antipodes, either visiting or living.
I just wish to thank all the chaps that were involved in bringing this [almost] reunion about. Thank you gentlemen very much.
And now to write a snail mail to sunny NZ before Gilbert goes home.


----------



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

Anyone reading this that knows Charlie Nelson, please let him know I found GG


----------



## dondoncarp (Feb 26, 2006)

R.Philip Griffin said:


> Anyone reading this that knows Charlie Nelson, please let him know I found GG


2 names i know from my Townsend Thoreson/P&O days....blast from the past


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

*Gilbert*



R.Philip Griffin said:


> Anyone reading this that knows Charlie Nelson, please let him know I found GG


Hi GRIFMAR,
I was the one that answered your original question when I said that I had sailed with a Gilbert Saunders on Townsends/P&O and thought that he was still in the Dover/Folkestone area. Charlie Nelson then took over and got in touch with him for you.

I see Charlie around Dover now and then, if I don't see him this week I will drop him an e-mail and convey your thanks.

Trader


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Funny how these Saunders boys can go missing, I am looking for a Joe Saunders whom I sailed with back in the early fifties, but unlike you, I have had no luck.He was originally from Sunderland, but I believe he is now in the Channel Islands


----------



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

Trader, I have just revisited this thread and have seen your item. Many thanks once again for all your help and thank Charlie Nelson on my behalf, as you said you would.
As for Hamish and his search for Joe Saunders, well if he is in the Channel Is then he has probably switched off and is enjoying that glorious area. I've heard it refered to as God's waiting room. What a place to wait.


----------

